# Edmonton Humane Society



## Pet_Bunny

Late last night on the news, The Edmonton Humane Society took 211 rabbits from a home in Edmonton. The owner who surrendered them, wasn't able to handle the situation she was in. Many of them who weretoo sick or had little chance for survival were put down.

With 130 rabbits still remaining, the shelter is still overwhelmed, as rabbits are been held in carriers stacked three or four high on the floor. The rabbits are of a mixed breed with some Harlequin and lionhead features. Many of the surviving females are pregnant. It has affected the shelter, as they are turning away any stray dogs and cats that are being brought into the shelter.

I dropped in to see the rabbits this afternoon. They are been held in a separate hallway away from the public as they are going through a quarantine period and will not be available for adoptions yet.

Peoplestarted dropping off donations and supplies. But the shelter is going to need alot more. In one year, they usually adopt out about 100 rabbits. But in one day they had 211 brought in. :shock: I talked to a couple who dropped off some hay, and supplies because their bunny had passed away a month ago. However they weren't planning to get another bunny. The shelter needsfood pellets, hay and newspapers. Some stores donated pellets, but it won't last. 

The Edmonton Humane Society is going to need community support and help to get homes for all the bunnies.


----------



## juliew19673

Do you have their web address or paypal info so that I could send a donation? Let me know.


----------



## slavetoabunny

*juliew19673 wrote: *


> Do you have their web address or paypal info so that I could send a donation? Let me know.



Here is a link to make a donation:

https://dnbweb1.blackbaud.com/OPXDONATE/AddDonor.asp?cguid=0DB85541%2DC5CF%2D4782%2DB66E%2D37530502B426&sTarget=https%3A%2F%2Fdnbweb1%2Eblackbaud%2Ecom%2FOPXDONATE%2Fdonate%2Easp%3Fcguid%3D0DB85541%252DC5CF%252D4782%252DB66E%252D37530502B426%26dpid%3D3239&sid=E9CA2598%2D4FD6%2D4504%2D8B92%2DB8EA447137C0

It sounds as though these bunnies need all the help they can get.


----------



## mouse_chalk

I've bookmarked that link so that when I get some money next week I can donate some too. I can't afford much but I'm sure they need all they can get.

Poor bunnies.... I hope they'll be ok.....


----------



## juliew19673

Thanks made the donation; made it through my company's name as perhaps I can getMngmt Teamto make further donations..


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Here is the website. http://www.edmontonhumanesociety.com/cgi-bin/index.pl

You can navigate to the section Adoptable/Lost and under Adoptable Other is where they have the small animals. When the shelter has processed the rabbits, they will probably list them in their Adoption's file. The ones you see listed now are the ones available before the mass surrendered rabbits came in.







Here is the room for small adoptable animals. On average the shelter has 10 rabbits in this room looking for homes. You can see each kennel with a sheet of paper is occupied by a bunny with his picture and information on it.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Here are some of the bunnies ready for homes. These are not the ones from the surrendered bunnies brought in on Friday.






A mini lop Thumper sleeping in her kennel.








This one looks like my Bebe.








A mini Rex.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

The bunny rabbit Crispy Snack.








Fluffy in the back of her kennel.








The holland lop Liberty who been there since March.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

As you can see, The Edmonton Humane Society have to add the 100+ rabbits in their system. I was not able to get into the restricted area where they are holding them. But they had to make thatspace normally for cats for the rabbits. For the pregnant bunnies, they might need fosters to handle the newborns. Members from the EARS club (local bunny club) have been called in to help.

Here are some of the supplies that trickled in...






Pellets and Hay.







Newspapers are needed to line the cages.


----------



## mouse_chalk

Aww, I wish I lived nearby, so I could bring stuff in to help... 

I'd also have to adopt Liberty and the lop that looks like your Bebe! Soo cute!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

You should wait until you see these newly acquired bunnies. They range from white, to fawn, to tort colors. Because they are so young, you can't help from seeing the cuteness. But I hope people don't adopt from the impulse and and cuteness factor. A comment froma TV personality said, "Too bad this didn't before Easter, because people always buys bunnies for Easter.:X I guesshe never heard of the Make Mine Chocolate for Easter.

Because of the lack of space and cages, the EARS club sent their show coups over for temporary storage of the bunnies.






These are the show coups that the EARS club have.


----------



## Evey

I'm in love with Thumper :inlove:I hope they all find great homes!

-Kathy


----------



## slavetoabunny

Those are really nice coups...too small for bunnies to live in though!! I hope you have lots of adoptions of those cutie-pies soon. I'm helping through a donation!!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

I heard about this yesterday and it's really sad. The EHS is really not very well equiped for many rabbits at all. I know for sure I am going to have a hard time resisting these bunnies, I love mixed breeds... it's too bad I couldn't take on a few.


----------



## Fuzzy

Is there a limit to the amount of time that the shelter will keep those bunnies for? What will happen to the ones that are unable to find a home?? 

I'm planning on dropping by with some donations tomorrow. And to check out Thumper while I'm there.... Her and Bunny would make agood couple


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Hi Fuzzy!:wave: How is Bunny doing? For many of you, I bunnysat Bunny last year.  You can seeBunny with Pebbles in my avatar.

I don't know what the shelter does with unadoptables. But I have seen bunnies there for many months waiting for a home. Fuzzy, if you have a meeting with Thumper, you have to check to see if Thumper has been fixed, otherwise you can't put them together.

The shelter is a busy place with the limited staff. Tomorrow, there should be some EARS people helping. Besides donations, they need newspaper to line their cages.


----------



## Fuzzy

Hi Stan! Bunny is a bit of a trouble maker from time to time, but other than that he's doing great!How are things with Pebbles and Bebe?

If we were to adopt Thumper, the plan is to get her a general health check up by the vet and to have her spayed (if she hasn't been). If they decide to not get along, for whatever reason, I'm prepared to house them separately.But for nowthis is all just happening in my mind. I need to finish my exams before all else.

I'm bringing in pellets, hay, and newspaper. Do you know what else they are in need of??


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Fuzzy wrote: *


> I'm bringing in pellets, hay, and newspaper. Do you know what else they are in need of??


Good Luck with your exams. :clover:

Pebbles and Bebe are fine. They are not bonded and still have to be supervised if they are together. Bunny was the last rabbit Pebbles really liked. But when Bunny and Pebbles were together, Bunny kept spraying everything around Pebbles. So you might have to think about the spraying if you get Thumper. You should do a bunny date at the shelter, so see how the two will get along.

The shelter haven't announced anything yet, but food and newspapers are welcomed. If you still have your old telephone books, they could use those too.


----------



## juliew19673

Can you get me the web address or address the EARS Club so that I could at least make a donation to them for taking in these rescues? Appreciate it and thanks.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Thank you Juliew19673. 

The website is going through some changes, but you can contact one of the executives listed in the links about donations to the club.

http://www.edmontonarearabbitsociety.com/


----------



## JamesCarden

i just wanna pick up liberty and give him lotsa love! somthing about those cages and not having a home so sad..


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh, how on Earth did I miss this! This is just awful 

Stan, have you heard/seen any more? I am going to ask John if we can have a run down there this weekend (what with the bad weather and no transport, I can't make it until then). Do you know how many EARS are taking, and how many will stay?

Poor bunnies. I am going to go shop and buy some supplies for them. I may give them a call and see what I can do, if anything!

Jan


----------



## tiabia0

This broke my heart. Poor bunnies! And I can't imagion how much pain the others were in. :tears2:

I hope they all get good homes very soon!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

I see onthe Edmonton Humane Society website, they are starting to list the new bunnies for adoption.There are no pictures of them, butsome of them are 2 months old. The animal profiles will be updated every day. Click on the Adoptable Other link for the rabbits.

http://www.edmontonhumanesociety.com/pet_search.html



They will be on TV if you have a chance to get the latest update.

Global channel 8 Wednesday @ 8:50 am

CTV channel 2 Thursday @ 12:50 pm

Citytv channel7 Friday @ 8:50 am


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

Oh man, I saw a few of the bunnies on a newscast from Friday and they have b unch of harli crosses that looks just like Spice. 

I'm going to drop off a bale of Timothy hay but I wont be going into the city until next week.


----------



## JimD

***bump***
(just moved this to the rescue forum.)


----------



## Pet_Bunny

I found this in a classified ad...

"The EHS (Edm Humane Society) is currently housing over 100 rabbits due to a owner surrender seizure. In a partnership withE.A.R.S( TheEdmonton Area Rabbit Society), the rabbits have been checked over and assessed, andare awaiting adoption starting next week. Although E.A.R.S and Masterfeeds has donated 30 bags of feed, they are in need of supplies such as cages, water bottles, metal or ceramic dishes, hay, toys ect.
I am more than happy to pick up supplies from you and take to the EHS if your not able to go yourself.
Thank you for your support."



MyBabyBunnies, your bale of hay would go along way. Atleast it is cheaper than the store bought bags of hay.

LuvaBun, anything would help. Anything rabbit related, phone books are on top of the supplylist. The best for you to do is cash donations. Then the shelter can buy supplies directly from the stores at a reduced price. You will get a tax receipt from the shelter too.

They found all the fosters they need for the rabbits. It's just homes that they need for all the bunnies now.


----------



## tonyshuman

You might consider getting in touch with the HRS--they have an emergency rescue fund that they use in this kind of situation. Info about it is on the main page of their website: http://www.rabbit.org/
I really wish it were in my budget to donate right now too, but it just isn't. 

And Fuzzy, I hope Bunny and Thumper get along. What a cutie!!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> You might consider getting in touch with the HRS--they have an emergency rescue fund that they use in this kind of situation.


Thanks for the idea Tonyshuman! :hugsquish:

I was at the shelter today, and I gave them our forum website about this topic, and they must of seen your post.
When I was about to leave the shelter, they told me they were just approved by HRSto get somehelp. :bunnydance:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Update.

49 rabbits have been cleared for adoption. 4 rabbits were "fixed" yesterday, and more being done today.

I was overwhelm by the numbers there. It was like being at a Rabbit show. The rabbits have taken over the small animals room. There were cages and kennelsin the admitting area. And more kennels in the back hallway. These were just the ones available for adoption. The rest of the pending rabbits were held somewhere else isolated from the public.

I got there when they opened the doors (12 noon) for the public. Already the staff and volunteers had cleaned out all the rabbitcages, fedand wateredthe rabbits. There was a man that came in at the same time as me, and he had three bags of vegetables with him. He went to every rabbit and gave them some carrots and greens.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Fuzzy wrote: *


> Is there a limit to the amount of time that the shelter will keep those bunnies for? What will happen to the ones that are unable to find a home??


The Shelter told me they have committed themselves to hold all the rabbits until they find a home. 
So lets hope they find a home soon, and that they don't have to live in the small kennels for too long.


----------



## naturestee

I'm so glad they were able to get help from the HRS! All those speuters really add up.

Did you take pictures of them?:weee:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

I just noticed this in the news section of the Humane Society.

http://www.edmontonhumanesociety.com/cgi-bin/section_switch.pl?section=other&sub=News%20Rabbits%20Arrive


----------



## osprey

That is great news that HRS was able to help. They helped us at The Rabbit Haven when we had a shelter dump of 60+ guinea pigs and several bunny moms with litters all at the same time. I forgot completely about this program. Awesome idea, tonyshuman!


----------



## TarynH

Hi Stan,
I just want to introduce myself briefly before going into detail. My name is Taryn and I am the Secretary-Treasurer for the Edmonton Area Rabbit Society. 
We were involved with the Owner Surrender of the 202 rabbits that arrived April 18, 2008 at the Edmonton Humane Society. 
The Edmonton Humane Society is in need of any donations possible to sustain this number of rabbits. Phone books, newspaper, hay, food, toys, treats, etc. Our organization is willing to pick up these donations and take them to the Edmonton Humane Socitey if you are unable to yourself. Please just contact us at: http://www.earsclub.com . I have attached a couple of photos for you to see from the day the rabbits arrived at the shelter. We tried to provide assistance with breed identification, sexing, color as well as identify any major illness and injury that we could see. The coops were used strictly for this purpose, the animals did not stay in them. We went through all the rabbits, and they are all very friendly!

http://s302.photobucket.com/albums/nn96/earsclub/Rabbit%20Surrender/

These are a couple of pictures from that day. If anyone has any questions that I might be able to answer please let me know.
Thank you for your support of these amazing rabbits!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Hi Taryn! Welcome to the Forum! :wave:

Thanks for the pictures and the info. I am trying to post some pictures I took today.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*naturestee wrote: *


> Did you take pictures of them?:weee: Maybe ... :biggrin2:


These are shots of the rabbits and cages overflowingin the main office. 
Some of the cages have one bunny inside, while other cages might have 5 - 6 bunnies in them.
The brown cardboard boxes are carriers for transporting the rabbits around.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Periwinkle (front) is a 2 month, Male Harlequin Cross.







Clover is a Male Adult Neutered Mini Lop Cross.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Enjoying their carrots. They havewood pellets for their litter boxes, and toys to play with.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Oliver, a male cross with his one up ear.


----------



## slavetoabunny

Gosh....if those little faces aren't heatbreakers, I don't know what is. I'm glad I sent my donation in!!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

This area is in the back hallway.


----------



## Pet_Bunny




----------



## naturestee

Whoa! Look at all the harlequins and lionhead mixes! Hopefully their smallish size and unique looks will attract a lot of adopters. Oh man if only I had some space...


----------



## TarynH

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


>


I hope to take the one on the right home after she has been spayed! I figured with all the horrible and unfortunate things that we saw, I should at least adopt one! There are so many gorgeous, friendly rabbits there waiting for homes it is heartbreaking!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

I will be taking a full bale of Timothy hay (I split it into 3 sections to be more managable) and a box full of newspapers in on Monday. I'm thinking I might stop at the dollar store and pick up about 20 or so of those little cylindrical cattoys with bells in them. My bunnies love to toss those around.


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh goodness, what beautiful rabbits they are. They look like they are in fairly good condition -is that true? Just out of curiosity, are they being adopted out as neutered/spayed?

John will be taking me there tomorrow, and I'll pick up some wood pellets (Stan, Home Hardware does do them at $4.99 for a 40lb bag ), some hay, newspapers, pellets etc.

It's going to be hard to walk away from them . TarynH, that is one very pretty girl - I am so glad she is getting a good home 

Jan


----------



## TarynH

They are trying to netuer and spay as many as they can, but obviously that is a very daunting task. The babies and young juniors are being adopted without being fixed, due to their age. 
I know that they have asked the Edmonton Vet Community to assist in neutering and spaying these rabbits, but so far no one has volunteered their time and expertise.
My Husband and I will be travelling to Calgary to pick up donations for the Edmonton Humane Society tomorrow. I think that alot of people have donated supplies which is great, 100 rabbits need alot!


----------



## TarynH

The ones that are up for adoption are in good condition. They are all being monitored for health very closely. 
Unfortunately, as I am sure you can imagine, they weren't all in good condition when they arrived at the Shelter. 70 rabbits had to be euthanized due to sickness and significant injuries. (I'm not sure if that was already mentioned).
LuvaBun, thanks she is beautiful. She was one of the last rabbits I went through we were admitting them and she had some behaviour issues. She just needed a hug and she calmed down right away!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

I wish I could help. Like adopting 10 or 20, or all of them.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*TarynH wrote: *


> My Husband and I will be travelling to Calgary to pick up donations for the Edmonton Humane Society tomorrow.


Please note, Taryn and her husband will be picking up donations at the Rabbit Show in the Calgary area tomorrow. All you Calgary people, you can catch the SARBA Spring Rabbit Show at the Chestermere Regional Recreation Centre and leave a donation there. It will be a Three Open All Breed Show, so if you haven't seen a show yet or want to see some excellent qualitybreeds, here is your chance. 
I hear there is some Flemish Giants that are going to be there,and I can't go. :tantrum:


----------



## tonyshuman

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


>


I like this one! So regal-looking! It's amazing how many blue-eyed bunnies and otherwise adorable bunnies there are in this batch. I'm glad you got some $$ from HRS and that people are reaching out to you!! Good luck!!


----------



## Evey

What's their policy on adoptions from other countries? lol, I live in Michigan, and I'm still in love with Thumper 

Thanks,

Kathy


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Evey wrote: *


> What's their policy on adoptions from other countries? I live in Michigan, and love Thumper








Thumper was still there yesterday.  They moved her out to the main office area.
I think you have to be there in person to adopt an animal, as you have to fill out forms and they do a short interview with you.


----------



## degrassi

I volunteer at the EHS as a critter cuddler. I was shocked when I went in on Thursday to find bunnies covering every wall and corner. According to the volunteer list 53 were already available for adoption on the 24th. 

I got to take Clover out to play for a bit and he(can't remember if it was a boy or girl) was very nice but quite timid. He had no problem sitting on my lap and being petted but he wasn't too keen on exploring when I put him down.He prefered to hide under my chair butI"m sure once he settles in he won't be so freaked out. He was very cute. 

I was surprised at how friendly the rescued bunnies actually were. They would come right up to you when you opened the cage. The ones I handled were quite easy to pick up and pet. I would have thought that bunnies like these would be a lot less social. I guess thats one blessing as it will make adoptions easier. 

The EHS is now considered a "no kill shelter" so that means they only put down animals that are sick or have severe behavioral problems. They won't put down an animal just becuase it isn't getting adopted.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Welcome to the forum Degrassi! :welcome1

So glad you could join and update us. How often do you go to the shelter for cuddling? I'msure they need more cuddlers now. What does it take to volunteer?






Here is Clover. Clover is a Male Mini Lop Cross. He is already fixed.


When I was there (Thursday), I was taking pictures through the cage bars. I didn't want to touch or handle the rabbits, because I wanted to see every bunny. Later the staff told me I could open the doors to take a picture and I found how friendly they were, and very curious. They wanted to stick their heads out of the cages, but none of them attempted to jump out when I took their pictures. 

If you could, pass out our website forum to any potential bunny adopter at the shelter and they can come here for help and information.


----------



## degrassi

I go every Thursday from 5-7pm to take the bunnies out to play. So if you are ever there during that time keep an eye out for me. I'm very tall 6'4" so i'm easy to spot 

They are in need of more cuddlers. I think there is only a couple of us that do the critters, everyone always wants to do the cats and dogs instead. The bunnies definately dont' get out enough with the amount of critter cuddlers we have now and now that there is SOOOOO many bunnies it will mean even less time out of the cages.

To become a volunteer is easy. Just email or mail in the volunteering form on the website. Then you have to attend a orientation. Then you can start 

Your allowed to touch the bunnies and open cages but you are supposed to sanitize your hands between touching each bunny. Don't want the bunnies spreading diseases to eachother. The EHS already had to deal with disease spreading through the cats this year. Definately not fun to deal with.


----------



## LuvaBun

Well, I went today to drop off some hay, pellets, toys etc and ended up being there 2 hours . John got called in to work and had to leave me there until he came to collect me, so I spent lots of time looking at the bunnies.

There are some really beautiful rabbits. Degrassi, I saw Clover - he is a sweetie. And yes, they do seem really friendly, if a bit shy. Lots of people were looking, and when I was there a couple of rabbits (not from this new batch) were adopted (Thelma and Louise) and Bunny Bunny had also gone . It was soooo tempting to take a couple home . I really hope they do find forever homes really soon! 

Jan


----------



## degrassi

Thats fantasitc! I got to spend some time with Thelma and she was awesome! Very friendly and outgoing. I'm sure her new family loves her and louise 

Its so hard not taking some home yourself. I probably would adopt one but I have enough of a zoo as it is and I don't know how my Gimpy would react to a friend. 

I've thought of becoming a foster mom. I still live at home so i'd need the family's approval. My parents thought it might be something we could try. I think next time I go down to the SPCA i'll ask about it a bit more. I know with all these new bunnies they are probably in desprate need of some temp bunny homes, especially if some of the new buns are pregnant.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> when I was there a couple of rabbits (not from this new batch) were adopted (Thelma and Louise) and Bunny Bunny had also gone .








Aww, Thelma and Louise, the lovely couple got a new home. :clapping:








Bunny Bunny the 2 year old spayed Dutch cross has a forever home. :yahoo:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

LuvaBun* wrote: *


> John got called in to work and had to leave me there until he came to collect me, so I spent lots of time looking at the bunnies.


Oh Jan, you got stranded at the shelter? Was there lots of people there today? 
I was thinking of dropping by, but I was so tired from work this morning and the late night at the fund raising supper last night.
I'm going to be bunnysitting again.  Cocoa is coming over to our house next week and will be staying with us in May.


----------



## LuvaBun

It was VERY busy there yesterday, Stan. I saw several dogs and cats leaving too .

Degrassi, it would be great if you could foster. I'm sure Gimpy wouldn't mind 

Ooohh Stan is bunny sitting again :biggrin2:. that means we may get more pics (hint )

Jan


----------



## myheart

I absolutely love all of the pics that are being posted. It is so hard to look at them without taking dibs on one, or two, or three.... It is too bad I do not live in the area, but will try to donate a little bit when able. 

I am really curious where the blue eyes come from. So many of the bunnershave them. Could some one who is breed savvy enlighten me on this genetics possibility?

myheart


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> It was VERY busy there yesterday, Stan. I saw several dogs and cats leaving too .



That is a good sign people are involved. There is an update on the situation...

*http://www.edmontonhumanesociety.com/cgi-bin/section_switch.pl?section=other&sub=News%20Rabbit%20Update*

They have enough telephone books for now.  But I hope people don't get complacent with this initial surge of supplies and donations, because more food is going to be needed for the long term. Donations are needed for the neuter/spay program for the bunnies which is not reflected in the adoption fee.


I see you can adopt two bunnies if they are together in the cage for a single adoption fee...

http://www.edmontonhumanesociety.com/cgi-bin/section_switch.pl?section=other&sub=Rabbit%20Shadow


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*myheart wrote: *


> I absolutely love all of the pics that are being posted.





> I am really curious where the blue eyes come from.


Thanks Myheart. I will try to take more pictures when I go there again.









Here is Mustard, a Male neutered Dwarf cross.

Not sure why there are so many blue eyes and I am no expert on genetics. Maybe Taryn can help.


----------



## LuvaBun

MyHeart - I was very curious too as where the blue eyes came from - I have never seen so many blue eyed rabbits. I think I will ask in the Rabbitry forum. There was one (well, more than one, but..... ) that really caught my eye called Peppermint, a Dutch with really piercing blue eyes. There was a mother and daughter that were interested in him too.

Stan, I know, the Shadow programme of getting two for one adoption fee is a great way of getting two friends. I did notice that they were paired mainly as male/male or female/female even on the neutered/spayed ones. Not sure if they would remain friends as they matured, even if they are fixed. Any ideas, anyone?

I wonder how MyBunnyBabies gets on when she goes today 

Jan


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

I think the female/female and male/male thing is because most of the females are being fixed and the males are not (or at least not yet).

There were lots of cute babies and other bunnies. I talked to a lady there that said they had adopted out about 50 rabbits in the last week! There were also a few people in there to adopt when I was there (there was actually about 6 people outside waiting before the place opened).

I dropped off my donations and took a peak at the bunnies. I spent about 2 hours looking at 5 rabbits and I ended up with one beautiful blue eyed adultboy.

His name was Paprika but that will change and he was one of the 200 bunnies brought in last week. He got along great with his adult male friend (and they tempted me to adopt his friend too but I had to say no) and was very calm in my arms. I flipped him on his back and just played with his feet and he had a really good personality. I really think he and Reese will get on great.


----------



## myheart

Hmmmm... You don't really mean that there are dutch with piercing blue eyes in need of a dutch-friendly home? Is Wisconsin close enough to adopt? 

myheart


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

Pet_Bunny* wrote: *


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


I should point out that Pet_Bunny also posted this picture of the same boy Iadopted.


----------



## LuvaBun

OMG Laura, I was wondering if you would get one . They were beautiful, weren't they, and Paprika is just a beauty!

Wow, I didn't realise so many would go so quickly! Were there many left? I mean, I think they only put up 49 of the new ones for adoption. 

I am so pleased for Reese, they will make a lovely couple 

Jan


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

They have quite a few still but not nearly the amount that Pet_Bunny showed in the pictures. But I think they had only put up 49 last week because that is all they had managed to evaluate (they also still have babies in foster care)but the lady told me about 50 had gone through but she was just estimating!

A lot of the 'colorful' blue eyed ones are gone. Like the vienna marked harlequins are all gone.

Rabbits tend to sit in the shelters for a long time around here, so I hope this isn't just a bunch of spur of the moment decisions. But they moved faster because they definitely had a extra cuteness factor!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Congratulations Laura! You never cease to amaze me. You have such a kind heart for stepping up and helping out the shelter. 

I really hope this works out for Reese.


----------



## BSAR

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Oh my goodness! I want that black magpie!!! I just love harlequins, especially black magpies!!!!! that bun is so cute!!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

I spent the afternoon at the Shelter today. 


[align=left]I want to make very clearthat any animal can stay in our Edmonton Humane Society shelter for as long as they need.They have *NO TIME LIMITS! *As long as the animal remains stable and healthy intheir care, it will remain available for adoption. Because of the No-Kill Policy, the shelter reserves the rights to refuse to take in more animals if they are at capacity. So lets help the shelter in adopting the rabbits, so no animals are turned away.
Now for the good news. 21 bunnies were adopted over the weekend! :bunnydance: 
Today I saw Thumper and Rocky go to a new home. :bunnydance: :bunnydance:
[/align]

[align=left]





Thumper

[/align]

[align=left]



[/align]
[align=left]Rocky[/align]


----------



## Evey

oh, that's so great!! I'm happy things are working out 

-Kathy


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

I'm banning myself from ever visiting the humane society again... LOL. I get way too tempted. It was so hard for me to leave with just one yesterday. I looked at 5 and I had a really hard time picking between them.

There was one black magpie that looked like a mini version of Spice (big kind brown eyes). He was very curious and calm and I would have adopted him right then and there but he was rather territorial so I had to turn him down. 

I think the EHS has been getting the news out quite a bit and I think it's attracted way more visitors than it would have normally especially with the selection -- makes it worth while to go and visit.

I'm really glad these guys are going so fast because I was worried that a lot of them would sit in the shelter for a long time. I just hope they stay in forever homes and don't get returned a few months down the line.


----------



## myheart

Okay now.... Maybe these pictures are not such a good idea anymore. If I can't have one of these babies, I would rather not see how cute they are ....

myheart


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*myheart wrote: *


> Maybe these pictures are not such a good idea anymore. I would rather not see how cute they are ....



There were 45 thatwereavailable for adoptions on Tuesday. The rest were on hold, or waiting for operations, or being fostered.

You sure you don't want to see the pictures from Tuesday?


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

I want to see them!


----------



## LuvaBun

Me too.I want to see who is still there !

I'm so happy Thumper got a home . I was talking to her on Saturday, and she kept thumping at me - such a cutie 

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny

This is Fenugreek, a male lion head cross. He is featured in the Edmonton Sunvideo link.

http://www.edmontonsun.com/VideoBeta/








Also featured in the video, isone of the mothers and her babies being fostered by the staff at the shelter.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

This is a couple of females, Blueberry (left) and Rohann.








Coriander is a male lion head cross.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Roger is a male harlequin cross.








From left to right.

Sage, a young adult female, rabbit cross.

Rosemary, a young adult female, Harlequin cross (Magpie).

Oceana, a three month old female, lion head cross.

Queen Ann's Lace, a two month old female, Harlequin cross.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Zinnia wanted to stay under her cover....








You can see how clean and tidy Zinnia is in her kennel. She even uses her litter box.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Rodney is a male lion head cross, lopped ear.








Sweetpea ia a male harlequin cross, and shy Zephyranth hiding under the house is a male rabbit cross.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Phlox is a neutered male harlequin cross.








Mustard is a neutered maleDwarf cross.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Coriander is a male lion head cross.


I clam him. If you want to try and get him, remember I play Rugby. Looks like a trouble maker. Would go well in my house.


----------



## myheart

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> This is Fenugreek, a male lion head cross. He is featured in the Edmonton Sunvideo link.
> 
> http://www.edmontonsun.com/VideoBeta/



I love the hare-do, pun intended. This little guy is the one for me, ....Or is it Roger,.... Maybe Phlox,.... Darn, why do I bother looking!!!!? This ishorrible knowing I can't cuddle any one of these beautiful babies.

myheart


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

Coriander was another one of those very tempting bunnies... but I had to say no to him because he looked quite young still! But I also couldn't get that good of a look at him but wow he does look quite alot like my Chase, lol.

Roger was Chase's cage mate. They brought up the me and my shadow program but I had to say no. I feel kind of bad that he's still there!

Fenugreek is so cute. I hope he finds a good home.

You know I watched that video and I had to laugh that while sh eis holding Rodney, he is calm enough to groom his paw, he he, so cute.

And I have to tell you, those 4 baby girls together were so tempting. The one that is standing up on the cage bars was SO friendly and curious when I was there, she was so cute.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Here is Deuce, an American cross. He is the last of the "original" rabbits before the 200+ rabbits were brought in. 

He is the feature pet shown on CTV channel 2 Thursday @ 12:50 pm. 
Hope someone sees him on TV and adopts him before next weeks show.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Korr_and_Sophie wrote: *


> I claim him. If you want to try and get him, remember I play Rugby. Would go well in my house.








How can you refuse Coriander's cute face.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> those 4 baby girls together were so tempting. The one that is standing up on the cage bars was SO friendly and curious when I was there, she was so cute.








Rosemary was always the first to the front of the cage door, saying, "Pick me, pick me!"


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Saunders, a four month old, male harlequin cross.








Myrtle, an adult male harlequin cross.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Cinnamon is a young male Dwarf cross.








Arbutus is a young maleHarlequincross.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Oliver is an adultmale cross. One ear up and one ear down. 








Elio, a young adult male Harlequin cross.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Rebecca is a young adult, spayed female Lion Head cross. Blue Eyed White (BEW).


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Valpolicella, is a young adult, spayed femaleDwarf cross.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Stan your pictures are beautiful as usual. God how'd you not come home with any bunnies? I'm in LOVE :heartbeat:with Arbutus, actually I love them all. They are all so cute. 

Gosh I really hope they all find Great homes. 

Susan


----------



## tonyshuman

[align=left]I have never seen so many beautiful bunnies in one place!
[/align]


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> I'm in LOVE :heartbeat:with Arbutus,


Thanks Susan. Actually I was in a daze when I left the shelter after seeing all the bunnies. Three hours seemed like 5 minutes.






Arbutus is a cutie with his blue eyes.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> [align=left]I have never seen so many beautiful bunnies in one place![/align]



And to think all these bunnies were living in a house before they were surrendered to the Humane Society.









Malibu (left) is a young adult, spayed female Dwarf cross.
Lady Marmalade (right), is a young adult, spayed female with Harlequin-Holland Lop cross.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

I don't remember seeing a couple of those ones! But it was hard to see some in the back of their cages and I'm assuming a few might have been recovering from surgery. Plus I was also trying to focus on the ones in pairs so that I had an idea of how they reacted with other bunnies.

Great pictures Stan. I am amazed that you haven't brought anything home yet! I can't seem to manage that one, lol.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

Oh and I should say Lady Marmalade was a very close second to my Chase. When I held her she was so calm and well behaved!


----------



## Haley

Wow this is just heartbreaking. 

Bless you everyone for donating supplies or funds. Im sure every little bit helps. 

We got some money from the HRS when we had those Chenoa bunnies we were rescuing, it helped a little. There are a lot of grants out there (especially for large scale rescues) but so many shelters are too overwhelmed to do the research/apply.

I'll be praying these bunnies find permanent homes- and fast. I wonder how long they have..


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

*Haley wrote: *


> I wonder how long they have..


The EHS has committed to keeping them all until they are rehomed. There is no time limit as long as they are healthy and not aggressive. Apparently in the last few months the EHS has officially become a no-kill shelter which I just found out when I was there the other day.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> it was hard to see some in the back of their cages. Great pictures Stan. I am amazed that you haven't brought anything home yet!


Yes it was dark in the back of some of the cages, and you get a reflection off the stainless steel walls. Still, I managed to stick my camera and flash into the cages and take a picture. 

I know it is hard to resist all the cute bunnies, but I wouldn't know which one I would want.I would have to go home and think which oneneeds the most help and the most unadoptable one. I wouldn't want a baby either. This weekend, Cocoa is going to be staying with us in May, so I didn't want to do anything yet. Secretly, Flemish Giants is my dream rabbit, even though I haven't seen one in person.  I hear a Flemish Giant won BIS at Calgary.








Here is Morning Glory, a male adult, harlequin cross.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

Pet_Bunny, Morning Glory was the bunny I actually wanted. He reminds me so much of Spice it's crazy. He has the same gentle look to his big brown eyes. Unfortunately when we got him into the interview room he was rather territorial so I had to turn him down. The irony of it is he reminded me of a much younger Spice (very curious and territorial), so he was really hard to put back in his cage.

But when I went in I allowed myself to pick 5 and only 5 that I wanted to look at and they all had to be adults. I managed to pick 5 very sweet rabbits, the lady commented that I must be the rabbit whisperer orjust have an eye for the calm bunniesbecause they were all so calm and well behaved with me, lol.

I think I would have left with all 5 of them had I been able to, lol.


----------



## JadeIcing

*Mine!:shock:*

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Rebecca is a young adult, spayed female Lion Head cross. Blue Eyed White (BEW).


----------



## myheart

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Secretly, Flemish Giants is my dream rabbit, even though I haven't seen one in person.  I hear a Flemish Giant won BIS at Calgary.



You are a Flemish fan also?!!!! I can't wait to get a bonded pair some day!!!! I even told my sister about wanting the largest bunnies possible many years back. She totally understood the need for such a big breed. Ahhh...big beautiful bun-buns that can be hugged and smooched.... Can you imagine a 15-20 pound rabbit doing a binkie?! Makes me excited with anticipation just thinking about them! :bunnydance:

myheart


----------



## Fuzzy

Yesterday they found an abscess on Lady Marmalade so she was pulled from adoptions


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Fuzzy wrote: *


> found an abscess on Lady Marmalade so she was pulled from adoptions








Poor Lady Marmalade.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> the lady commented that I must be the rabbit whisperer orjust have an eye for the calm bunniesbecause they were all so calm and well behaved with me, lol.



Chase (Paprika) is the luckiest bunny from the shelter going home with you.
Of course Morning Glory didn't want to go back into his cage, he wanted to go home with you too. 








This rabbit looks like a smaller Spice.
She is Baloo, a female spayed doe with Harlequin markings.


----------



## MsBinky

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am going crazy wanting another magpie and I come across this and omg I right about died!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Rosemary, Baloo, Rogerand Coriander and Fenugreek. I'll take all 5:inlove:Who is the lil magpie in the cage with Rosemary???


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Haley wrote: *


> Wow this is just heartbreaking.
> Bless you everyone for donating supplies or funds. Im sure every little bit helps.



The public responded in a big way. Everyone in town is talking about it. Just hope the donations don't drop after this first wave of goodwill.






Every nook and cranny is fill with supplies.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

*Fuzzy wrote: *


> Yesterday they found an abscess on Lady Marmalade so she was pulled from adoptions


That is so sad, she was amazingly friendly and calm. She would have made someone a really sweet pet.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Telephone books are everywhere. 













A storage area for the food.


----------



## degrassi

Just got back from my weekly volunteer visit. I got booted out early as they needed the bunny cuddling room for dog behaviour tests but i still got to visit with 2 bunnies. 



The first guy I took out was a little grey and white harlequin named Arbutus. He was a nice little bun and like sitting and being pet. But man was he impossible to get back in the box to take back to his cage. He flipped out and started running around and skidding into the walls. At this point all I had done was stood up and moved my chair, I hadn't even tried to catch him. I finally guided him back into the box and then he peed all over his box and down my leg Poor little guy was really worked up. He was so sweet though. Sat in my lap for a good 10 mins before I let him run around. A dog even came through the room and he wasn't scared of it. I guess he really didn't want to go back to his cage.

The second bunny was Cinnamon. "He"(I can't remember is it was a boy or girl) was so cute. He was a little orange bun and was quite adventurous. He didn't want to sit long for petting and quickly wanted down to explore. So i put him down and he hopped all around. He even hopped up onto the cat scratching post thingy they have in the bunny room. Thankfully he didn't freak out when I tried to catch him. He did give me a good run around the room though. I only had about 20 mins with Cinnamon as then the behaviour people came. 

Here is a crappy pic I snapped of Cinnamon with my camera phone






I was impressed at how many bunnies have already gone. There is no more temp. cages setup in the hall like there was last week. Now its just down to the actual kennels(in the bunny room, by the front desk and the "auditorium").


----------



## Pet_Bunny

That's great you could volunteer. The poor bunnies must be getting cagestir-crazy for sitting in them for so long. No wonder they want their freedom and don't want to return to their cages. How many bunnies do you get to take out during your time? Is it 2 bunnies at 1 hour each? Do you get to choose which bunny to cuddle? Is the bunny room the same room they use for adoptions? Do you get to handle the really young bunnies too?








Here is Safara. She is 3 months old, a rabbit cross.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Akando (left) is a 2 month old male Harlequin cross.

Ajax (right) is a juvenile male Harlequin cross.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Lucy is a spayed doe, Harlequin cross.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Nadine is a female Holland Lop cross.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Bunnicula, a male adult, rabbit cross.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Bunnicula, a male adult, rabbit cross.



Rabbit crossed with what?


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Korr_and_Sophie wrote: *


> Rabbit crossed with what?


There is no distinct features, but it is mix so they called it a cross. It would of been simpler to call it a Bunny Rabbit. 








Hamburg, a spayed female adult, Harlequin cross.


----------



## Haley

They are all so beautiful! Stan, you should share your pics with the HS in case they want to post them on petfinder or something. They are such beautiful pictures!

I want this one:






Think I can get to Alberta before Alicia? 

And for whomever asked about the blue eyes- I believe that comes from breeding in vienna marked bunnies, who typically have the lighter eyes and sometimes the markings look a bit dutch around the face.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Hamburg, a spayed female adult, Harlequin cross.


Good gracious! It's a good thing I didn't see this pretty girl, she is to DIE for.


----------



## degrassi

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> That's great you could volunteer. The poor bunnies must be getting cagestir-crazy for sitting in them for so long. No wonder they want their freedom and don't want to return to their cages. How many bunnies do you get to take out during your time? Is it 2 bunnies at 1 hour each? Do you get to choose which bunny to cuddle? Is the bunny room the same room they use for adoptions? Do you get to handle the really young bunnies too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Safara. She is 3 months old, a rabbit cross.



During my volunteer time(2 hours) I take out about 3 bunnies. During orientation they said to take out 2 bunnies an hour(the schedual is setup by the hour)but I dont' find that gives enough time. So I do 3 in 2 hours, as it gives a bit more time for the bunny to run around. By the time you bring them to the room, pet/play, catch them, put them back in their cage and clean the room, the time gets eaten up.

WE get to choose which bunnies we want to cuddle off the list. ON the list bunnies that have stars by their name need to be taken out first but other then that we can pick any one we want off the list.

The bunny room is different then the adoption room. The Critter cuddling room is in the basement. So yo uhave to box up the rabbits and take them downstairs.

We only get to play with the rabbits that are up for adoption. There are some younger bunnies(a few months old) but no babies. The baby bunnies are in foster care or kept behind the scenes.


----------



## TarynH

So I am very excited! I am going to pick up my rabbit today! She was on the list to be spayed (as she is a young adult), and she has had her surgery!
I will post some pictures of her once I get her settled in!


----------



## LuvaBun

Ooohh, congrats Taryn. Who are you getting?

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Hi Taryn!






Did you get the little girl on the right, that you mentioned before?

I hear 70 rabbits have been adopted so far.  But there are still many at the shelter and in foster care. I have many morepictures to post,but maybesome of thoserabbits were already adopted.

Jan was was looking at Deuce the feature rabbit on TV from last week, and she was wondering what sex it was.


----------



## JadeIcing

*Who is closer? You or me?*

*Haley wrote: *


> They are all so beautiful! Stan, you should share your pics with the HS in case they want to post them on petfinder or something. They are such beautiful pictures!
> 
> I want this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think I can get to Alberta before Alicia?
> 
> And for whomever asked about the blue eyes- I believe that comes from breeding in vienna marked bunnies, who typically have the lighter eyes and sometimes the markings look a bit dutch around the face.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

CBC TV was at the shelter today, doing a feature on the bunnies.












Thereare still 40 or so bunniesup for adoptions, and 5 more in foster care.
When all the does (female) rabbits gets spayed, the remaining bucks (males) will get neutered. So funding is welcome for all the operations.

Supplies look good, they have stocks of hay and pellets on hand for now. Newspapers and phone books are running low, so if you can bring those in, it will be appreciated.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

34 bunnies left. :bunnydance:

It's the long weekend, and hope people have extra time to drop into the shelter.

The featured bunnies this week on CFRN TV are a fostered doeand her three babies. They are up for adoptions now. 
They were given namesof the news/weather personsfrom the TV station. (Carrie Doll, Josh Classen, Jeannette Labrie and Erin Isfeld).


----------



## PixieStixxxx

... Precious needs a friend!


----------



## LuvaBun

Well, there's 34 left to choose from, and they are all beautiful 

Jan


----------



## degrassi

I went down tonight for myvolunteeringand there is 30 bunnies up for adoption. I"m still amazed that that so many of the buns have been adopted so far, considering normally they would only adopt out 50 or so in a whole year!

Today I got to play with Arbutus and Padme. Arbutus was a cute little bun. He didn't mind being petted and even stuck out his neck and rested his chin on my kneefor a good scratch but after a few minutes wanted to be let down. He explored the room and when it was time to catch him, he gave me a good run around. He wasn't scared of me but each time i'd reach for him, he'd hop away. He must have thought it was a game, but I eventually caught him. 

Padme was a sweetheart. She sat for a good 15mins for petting before I put her down for some excercise time. She wasn't into exploring and spent most of the time grooming. When it was time to pack her up and bring her to her cage, there was no problems catching her. She let me walk right up to her and pick her up. She is the first bunny that has been so good with being picked up and held. Most try to run away and I have to run around the room after them. She seems like a good calm,cuddly bun.


----------



## slavetoabunny

You guys are doing an awesome job of getting these buns adopted!:blueribbon:


----------



## TreasuredFriend

What Patti wrote ^. It's awesome to hear the updates and notes on your socializing.


----------



## Haley

Great work guys! Im so happy to hear so many were adopted. I really hope they can find the rest homes. I imagine its more difficult this time of year bc of Easter dumps making things worse.

That looks like a palace compared to most Humane Societies Ive been to. Im glad you have a nice place to help the animals.


----------



## Coco0457

Hopefully they will ALL find good, loving, forever homes!!

Those bunnies deserve it!!

^-^


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*degrassi wrote: *


> Today I got to play with Arbutus. Arbutus was a cute little bun. He didn't mind being petted and even stuck out his neck and rested his chin on my kneefor a good scratch but after a few minutes wanted to be let down. He explored the room and when it was time to catch him, he gave me a good run around. He wasn't scared of me but each time i'd reach for him, he'd hop away. He must have thought it was a game, but I eventually caught him.









Arbutus is a young neutered buck, a Harlequin cross.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*degrassi wrote: *


> Padme was a sweetheart. She sat for a good 15mins for petting before I put her down for some excercise time. She wasn't into exploring and spent most of the time grooming. When it was time to pack her up and bring her to her cage, there was no problems catching her. She let me walk right up to her and pick her up. She is the first bunny that has been so good with being picked up and held. Most try to run away and I have to run around the room after them. She seems like a good calm,cuddly bun.








Padme, an adultspayed doe, rabbit cross.








Did you notice, one white paw, and one dark paw. And a bit if white on the nose.


----------



## slavetoabunny

What cuties! I still can't get over all of those big, blue eyes. The blue eyed rabbits always get adopted quickly at my shelter.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Here is Siam (adopted) yay! He was a staff favorite. He is a neutered buck, a Himalayn cross.








Siam was able to toss this telephone book like a roll paper tube.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> I still can't get over all of those big, blue eyes.


Here is another blue eyed beauty.











Mama Cass is a young spayed doe, Harlequin cross.


----------



## degrassi

Siam is a cutie! I never saw him when I was there.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Gammy (left) is a spayed doe, Dutch cross.

Daytona (right)is a spayed doe, Dwarf cross.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Cucumber, a spayed Harlequin cross doe.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Here are some that were adopted.






Charlie Murphy, a male dutch cross.








Barbie, a spayed female, Lion Head cross.








Grandmaster Flash, a spayed female, Dwarf cross.

Note: Deuce was adopted too (the last of the originals before this batch were surrendered to the Humane Society).


----------



## LuvaBun

Stan, I am soooo pleased Deuce has been adopted 

Degrassi, you are doing a great job, helping socialise these bunnies, as well as giving them love and time out of their cages. I am pleased that so many have been adopted. That picture of Cucumber is the first time I've actually seen her - whenever I've been she has been in the upper cage, destroying the newspapers 

jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*degrassi wrote: *


> Siam is a cutie!


He was one of the first to be cleared for adoption, and he was adopted a week later.  Diane Shannon really liked him.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> That picture of Cucumber is the first time I've actually seen her - whenever I've been she has been in the upper cage, destroying the newspapers








Who me? Destroying newspapers? 








It can't be me....:bunnyangel:


----------



## JadeIcing

*Is this one still there?*

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Rebecca is a young adult, spayed female Lion Head cross. Blue Eyed White (BEW).


----------



## LuvaBun

I dropped some stuff of there this morning, and I didn't see her (perhaps Haley nabbed her ). I was petting Hambug and she is so sweet - loves ear rubs, but thumps when you touch her nose.

Jan


----------



## LuvaBun

An update on the 130 rabbits that came into the Humane Society in April.

On Friday, 3 of those rabbits - Valpolicella, Bucharest and Morning Glory - were still there. On Saturday morning, Valpolicella found a home . Saturday afternoon, Bucharest found a home . And today, Morning Glory found a home ...... he came home with me :biggrin2:.

Will update more in the main forum tomorrow. I will most likely change his name, and hope that he and Shadow can become friends. So far, we have had lots of binkies, lots of cuddles and lots of poops 

Jan


----------



## naturestee

*gasp* OMG!

:jumpforjoy:

:hug:


----------



## cheryl

Oh Jan...that is just wonderful new's!!...just wonderful!

I do know thatMorning Gloryis one lucky little bunny to have you as his new mum...i am so happy that he has found his forever home


----------



## slavetoabunny

arty:Congratulations on your new addition! I'm so happy for both you and Morning Glory.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Congratulations! :bunnydance:

What a wonderful ending to the Edmonton Humane Society story of the rabbits needing homes. And to top it off, Jan our beloved member takes the last one remaining from all the rabbits that came in on that fateful day. I am surprised Morning Glory wasn'tone of the first to bepicked up, because he is so cute with his distinct markings. He would of been my first choice.

I am so happy! :biggrin2:


----------



## SOOOSKA

OMG Jan is this him? I'm in LOVE.






Susan


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Update at the shelter. Another bunch of bunnies are going to be turned over to the shelter. The numbers are kept quiet.

The last time (in April) the shelter was overwhelmed by hundreds of rabbitsthat was surrendered to them.Ten daysago, Jan broke the news to me that a house full of rabbits might be turned in. The house and living conditionswere horrific. The shelter had been in contact with the EARS club and plans were being made on how this would be handled. This timeshelter decided to allow a dozen rabbits to be turned in at a timeand so they don't have to put out a plea from the public for help. Over the next few weeks, more and more bunnies will be turning up. As of today, 30 bunnies are at the shelter.

And congratulations to Laura. She was one of the first to adopt one of these bunnies last Saturday.


----------



## LuvaBun

Stan, I was so hoping that this wouldn't happen. I know there are a LOT of bunnies at this house. If they are only taking a dozen at a time, are the rest still going to have to live in those conditions?

I am so pleased that Laura got that little cutie. I hope the others are as lucky!

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> If they are only taking a dozen at a time, are the rest still going to have to live in those conditions?


I was shuttering at the thought of another mass intake of bunnies to the shelter when you firstcalled me about the news. It was emotionally draining and heartbreaking for the helpers and workers at the last surrender when they had to decide which bunny was adoptable and which one was too sick to be put down.

The EARS club was set to come in on Tuesday (October 21) to do the seizure/surrender and I was not able to discuss the matter until the seizure had happened. However the shelter decided to allow the owner to surrender a dozen animals at a time to avoid such a influx of rabbits for adoption, and the EARS club was not needed to help out. This way the shelter would be able to handle as much as it can, while working things out with the owner.







Here is Bruno, a femaleadult spayed Dutch cross. She is a featured pet of the week on TV. Yes the shelter is bringing rabbits back on TV to promote adoptions. Bruno is a very cuddly bunny and very easy to handle. Shewas not part of the surrender that just occurred, but she has been at the shelter since September or longer.

There were two more baby bunnies from a litter of four that theshelter had on TV for adoptions today. They did not havenamesfor them. So if you check their website, there are bunnies not posted, but are at the shelter. Once again the shelter is emphasizing spay and neuter your bunnies.They will try to do as muchspaying and neutering to the bunnies that are coming in.


----------



## myheart

Bruno would be a lovely addition to my Dutch train!!!!! I am _soooo_ in love with those blue eyes. Could she visit Wisconsin forever....?

:inlove:

myheart


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*myheart wrote: *


> Bruno would be a lovely addition to my Dutch train!!!!!


Looks like Bruno has been taken! I don't see her listed on the web anymore. :bunnydance:

Did you take her Myheart?


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Here are two more bunnies available for adoption. They are the ones at the shelter before this latest surrender that came in.






Max, a young adult male, Lion Head cross.








Pickles, a young female, rabbit cross.


----------



## tonyshuman

Pickles is PERFECT!!!! I just want to reach into the screen and kiss that white spot on her nose! :big kiss:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> Pickles is PERFECT!!!! I just want to reach into the screen and kiss that white spot on her nose!



Pickles is still at the shelter today. She is one of 30+ rabbits available for adoption. There are more in the back (nursing mothers and babies).

Later today, the shelter is going to take another 30 bunnies in from the surrender. They will be making an announcement for the public's help.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

This one is for Jan. :big wink:






Here is Abraham. He is a male Tort & White Dutch cross. :bunnyheart


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Jan figures Pickles and Abraham would make a good couple. :love:






Pickles








Abraham


----------



## TreasuredFriend

so beautiful


----------



## LuvaBun

Aww, thanks for posting those pics, Stan. Both Pickles and Abraham are just adorable - I wish they could come here .

Looks like they are going to be over run with rabbits again 

Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA

Hey Jan, what's 2 more Bunnies! Look at me I have 6. LOL

Susan


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

I love Max. He really stole my heart when I was there to adopt Naomi. He kept sticking his nose out the bars and wanting attention. He was so sweet!

I wish I had more time so I could foster a rabbit.

I hope the public is as generous this time around as they were last time. And I hope they all get great homes! I'm just a little worried that with 2 large seizures in one year that the good home supply may be running short.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Hey Jan, what's 2 more Bunnies!


I heard there was 100-300 rabbits from other people talking to me. 

The Shelter updated their website with a feature for the bunnies. 

http://www.edmontonhumanesociety.com/cgi-bin/section_switch.pl?section=other&sub=babybunnies


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> I love Max. He really stole my heart when I was there to adopt Naomi.


Max was a feature Bunny on Friday's TV showcase. It really increases their chances for adoption when the animals (dogs, cats and rabbits)are on TV.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

The shelter had2 unnamed baby bunnies on Wednesday's TV show available foradoption.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

*Pet_Bunny wrote:*


> Max was a feature Bunny on Friday's TV showcase. It really increases their chances for adoption when the animals (dogs, cats and rabbits)are on TV.


I want him.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Korr_and_Sophie wrote: *


> I want him.


Max is still there. onder:

*Here is Aloha....*
















Aloha is an adult female, Holland Lop cross. 
She had diarrhea when she was first brought in. Then she had several days with no stool. 
But now everything has settled and she is normal.


----------



## Raspberry82

Oh Gosh! Too bad this is too far away from me. I would LOVE to meet Liberty, I'm looking to get a Holland. *WANTS*


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Last week I attended the Pet Photos with Santa with the proceeds going to the Humane Society. 
I was not the main photographer, that is why Santa was not looking at me.





























Hereis the picture of my two bunnies.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

These pictures aresome rabbits availablefor adoption on Dec. 16 (Tuesday). That is some of the food I brought in for them.
Unfortunately anothergroup of bunnies were turned in on Dec. 18 (Thursday). I haven't seen them yet.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

:shock:Wow, I'd like to take the whole group. It's sad they have so many bunnies but at least their situations are improving. I hope they all find homes very soon.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> I'd like to take the whole group.


That group of eight bunnies was fostered by a local breeder backin November to make sure none of them were pregnant.

Here are some pictures of them on Nov 11 at the breeders house.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

My sister is possibly moving out to Edmonton and if the boys and the apt will let her have a bunny i want her to get the White and Black one that looks like she's got the helicopter ears....


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> i want her to get the White and Black one that looks like she's got the helicopter ears....


Iam not sure ofthe name of theone in the group photo.
But here is Basil with some uppity ears. He is one of many white and black bunnies there. 






Basil is a male mini lop cross.








How about Johnny Town-Mouse. He is an 8 month male lop eared cross.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

They r both cute but i like Basil the best. But i guess it's not up to me either.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

SpentChristmas morning at EHS, cleaning cages and giving the bunnies vegs and fruits.


----------



## TreasuredFriend

You're a concerned volunteer & human-friend to everybun you head stroke, or see, or hold, at the shelter. 

Wish there weren't so many at shelters... waiting to be adopted.

Thanks for posting the photo,


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*TreasuredFriend wrote: *


> You're a concerned volunteer & human-friend to everybun you head stroke, or see, or hold, at the shelter.


Thanks TreasuredFriend. There are so many rabbits now that they have to cage 4 or 5 together. They opened up 4 dog kennels to keep 6-8 rabbits in each kennel. People are not adopting rabbits at the moment, as most people who wanted rabbits beforegot them already.






Here are some of the younger rabbits in a cage.






Thisis anew rabbit with no name. He has an Animal Id: 14036 a Mini Lop cross, Male Adult.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

This week, the Edmonton Humane Society is having a "Home for the Holidays" Companion Week - Dec. 26 to Dec 31, 2008. They started this campaign on Dec 26 after Christmas so people won't pick up a pet on impulse as a gift, but would have time to consider a pet after the busy holidays are over.

They are offering cats at half price, and 2 rabbits for the price of 1. On "Boxing Day" (Dec.26) they set a record of82 adopted pets in one day. 

This pair was a the shelter on Christmas day, but I didn't see them on Saturday when I brought more food in. I had my eyes on them because the one rabbit had curly fur which only a few breeders in the area had.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Here is Jet. She was featured on TV last week. She has been at the shelter for over 2 months now.











Jet is an Adult female Bunny rabbit cross.


----------



## LuvaBun

These pictures break my heart . They are all such beautiful rabbits, and there are soooo many of them.

Stan, of the 82 adoptions, do you know if any of them were rabbits? 

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Stan, of the 82 adoptions, do you know if any of them were rabbits?



I think most of the adoptions were cats, because it was a very good price for a fixed cat. 
Even people were asking me where the cats were when I wasin the rabbit room. 







It is hard to remember eachrabbit when there are so many in a cage. But I am sure some rabbits weretaken. 
But people usually go for the babies and the cutest ones. 







There was a potbelly pig (Cash) that got adopted fairly quickly. Heate 1/3 of the food that I brought in for the rabbits on Wednesday. :shock: 
Lucky I hadmore than enough food for everyone.


----------



## SOOOSKA

OMG Stan that Pot Belly Pig is so cute. I told Chris i always wanted one. Of course he thinks I'm nuts and said NO, can you believe he said no to that.

Susan


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> I told Chris i always wanted one.



He was a favorite of the staff. 
There is a bylaw in Edmonton that you are not allowed to own one in the city. So the person who adopted him must live outside the city limits.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

I don't know how many of the 82 on Boxing Day that were rabbits but over the entire weekend a total of 144 animals were adopted, only 10 of those were rabbits.


----------



## tonyshuman

I love the group of black and white bunnies! Do you think the curly-haired bunny is a Plush Lop?


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> over the entire weekend a total of 144 animals were adopted, only 10 of those were rabbits.



So many were looking for cats, and I think all of thecatswere taken. On Tuesday (Dec.29) there were 70 to 80 rabbits still. 
The adoption list shows about 49 rabbits, but there were many that didn't have names yet.








Here are 4 dog kennels they used that have about 10 rabbits in each.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> Do you think the curly-haired bunny is a Plush Lop?








I had a feeling it was. I didn't have time to check it out or get her name. The next time I went in, the two were gone.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> I love the group of black and white bunnies!


There were several groups of theblack and white bunnies.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

I Love these guys. I just love the ears.

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *tonyshuman wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I love the group of black and white bunnies!
> 
> 
> 
> There were several groups of theblack and white bunnies.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears* wrote: *


> I Love these guys. I just love the ears.









Maybe this will convince your sister to get one.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Well she has made her way out there  But first she needs a job and find an apt. But i show her all the cute bun's waiting for her.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> i show her all the cute bun's waiting for her.








Waiting for a new home.


----------



## Kris Wabbits

OMG i want timmy!!!!!!!! he looks so cute and adorable!!!!!!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

This would be my sis. 

*Kris Wabbits wrote: *


> OMG i want timmy!!!!!!!! he looks so cute and adorable!!!!!!


----------



## Kris Wabbits

he looks so lonely without anyone else  maybe he'll get along with someone else so he's not alone when someones not home?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

*You should get this one 2 

Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> i want her to get the White and Black one that looks like she's got the helicopter ears....
> 
> 
> 
> Iam not sure ofthe name of theone in the group photo.
> But here is Basil with some uppity ears. He is one of many white and black bunnies there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basil is a male mini lop cross.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kris Wabbits

He is cutesey too, but has to get along with timmy who's all alone unlike that little guy


----------



## Pet_Bunny

It's been awhile since I updated the rabbit situation at the Humane Society. I still go there once or twice a week to feed the bunnies, check up on them and take pictures. I was there last Sunday.

Many of the rabbits from the mass surrendershave been adopted. Today there are twelvebunnies at the shelter which is still above averagefor the amount they usually have. Some of them are newly acquired bunnies that were justturned in.

Since the shelter is preparing for their big move to a new location, there are specials where you can adopt 2 bunnies for the price of one (they must be in one kennel together). Spayed and neutered rabbits only costs $50.00. Unaltered rabbitscosts $25.00.

With the move for the shelter,you can getacage with the rabbit for an extra $15.00to help clear out some of the cages so the shelter doesn't have to move them to the new location.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

This girl is a three year oldDwarf Cross, called Little One. She is a new bunny at the shelter, but I don't think she will be there long as she is so cute.



























The shelter has a nick name for her "Chubby Bunny", but it doesn't quite describe her as she is a little bit round.
A run in hernew home should get her in shape in no time.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

In TinysMom's thread "When a rabbit calls your name..." this little bunny is calling Luvabun.

Here is Speedy. She is an adult spayed Lop Eared Cross.


----------



## slavetoabunny

I really admire the extent that the Edmonton Humane Society goes to for the rabbits. If we were to have a mass surrender or confiscation here, if rescue could not take the rabbits they would just be euthed. Our shelter will keep six rabbits - no exceptions. Huge kudos to Edmonton.:great:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> I really admire the extent that the Edmonton Humane Society goes to for the rabbits. Huge kudos to Edmonton.



Thanks Patti. Last week the shelter got involved with a puppy mill in Edmonton and took away all the dogs living in a house. This is a first for our city to close down a puppy mill.


Here is Amigo. A Neutered Male Lop Eared Cross. He was adoptedfrom the first mass surrender but returned for biting. Some of the staff is afraid of him because he lunges at them when they reach into his cage. Because of his behavior, he is going to be at the shelter for along time.


----------



## slavetoabunny

Poor boy! Living at the shelter is certainly not going to improve his behavior. Is there any chance he can get transferred to a rescue? It sounds as though he needs an experienced fosterer to work with him on his aggression issues.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> It sounds as though he needs an experienced fosterer to work with him on his aggression issues.


You are absolutely correct. Heneeds tobe fostered so he can get thepersonal attention and care he needs.



Here is another bunny from the second mass surrender. This is Deliah, an adult Spayed Female Hotot Cross.
Look at theheart shape mark around her eyes.


----------



## TinysMom

Stan - with your experience with bunnies - I think Amigo is calling YOUR name to foster him....

Just my .02

And I hope that LuvaBun gets Speedy...

All I can to anyone who sees a bun call out to them - is don't miss out by saying "no". 

I almost did - and now - I'm so glad I said "yes" even though I didn't need or want another bun.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Did Timmy find a good home?


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Did Timmy find a good home?



I don't know what happens to the bunnies once they leave the shelter. The records are kept confidential. Even when I ask about a bun, the vet is not able to find the records. I miss Timmy, sad buthappy he is not there anymore. One day they are there, and the next they could be gone.







Kris Wabbits with Timmy.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

I'm glad someone snatched up Timmy, even tho it wasn't us.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> I'm glad someone snatched up Timmy


Looks like he would be a good cuddly bunny.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

What a cutie. But I'm so far away and don't have room for more


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> What a cutie. But I'm so far away and don't have room for more


That is Timmy! I was just posting another picture of him. :biggrin2:
Here is another one of Timmy.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

I'm so special! I thought maybe it was him but wasn't to sure


----------



## penguinsrxcore

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> *Pet_Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one! So regal-looking! It's amazing how many blue-eyed bunnies and otherwise adorable bunnies there are in this batch. I'm glad you got some $$ from HRS and that people are reaching out to you!! Good luck!!
Click to expand...

I noticed all the blue eyes too! There is no telling how long the lady had been breeding them from the looks of it! If I was in Canada I'd get a male right now for Pepper since she's getting spayed soon.


----------



## penguinsrxcore

*MyBabyBunnies wrote: *


> I think the female/female and male/male thing is because most of the females are being fixed and the males are not (or at least not yet).
> 
> There were lots of cute babies and other bunnies. I talked to a lady there that said they had adopted out about 50 rabbits in the last week! There were also a few people in there to adopt when I was there (there was actually about 6 people outside waiting before the place opened).
> 
> I dropped off my donations and took a peak at the bunnies. I spent about 2 hours looking at 5 rabbits and I ended up with one beautiful blue eyed adultboy.
> 
> His name was Paprika but that will change and he was one of the 200 bunnies brought in last week. He got along great with his adult male friend (and they tempted me to adopt his friend too but I had to say no) and was very calm in my arms. I flipped him on his back and just played with his feet and he had a really good personality. I really think he and Reese will get on great.



so handsome!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

There was another mass surrender of rabbits to the Humane Society.  You can check their website for all the rabbits that are presently available for adoption.

http://www.edmontonhumanesociety.com/pet_search.html

The Humane Society is at their new location which they moved in a few weeks ago. They are having their Grand Opening next week but they are open now.


----------



## SOOOSKA

OMG so many on that website Stan. That's so sad. I wish I could have more bunnies I'd definitely rescue one. But with my circumstances rightnow it would not be a great idea for me to adopt right now. One day i will get a bunny from a rescue.

Susan


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Wow that's a lot. I like how they got real curative of the names! I wonder if any of them will get transferred here. Saskatoon only has 2 bunnies. I was looking at pet finder last month and a couple of the Edmonton Buns were here.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> OMG so many on that website Stan. That's so sad.


I just got back from the shelter. There are so many rabbits in there. The new shelter is fantastic. There is so much more space to take in the rabbitsto house them and there was many more cages that wasstill availableas space is not a problem now.

Here is the small animal section of the Humane Society where the rabbits are behind the windows for viewing. This picture was takenlast weekwhen the shelter was still under construction.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Wow that's a lot.


It was super busy at the shelter. Alot of bunnies were getting adopted, mostlythe young and cute ones.All of them were so friendly, non aggressive and easy to hold. But I could see some bunnies many be there for awhile, as some of them have battle scars (bitten ears, noses, and eyes). 

While people were adopting out bunnies, there weresome that were being turned in today when I was there. One bunny that was adopted in October 2007 was returned to the shelter. :cry1:


----------



## JadeIcing

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> While people were adopting out bunnies, there weresome that were being turned in today when I was there. One bunny that was adopted in October 2007 was returned to the shelter. :cry1:


:nerves1


----------



## LuvaBun

I met Stan at the Humane Society today, and he took John and I 'behind the scenes'. There are so many beautiful rabbits there, it breaks your heart . There have been so many rabbits taken in in large numbers this past year, I wonder how many more people are willing to adopt again 

Stan, that rabbit that was taken back wasn't the one I mentioned to you, was it? _*(She*_ was called George and she was about 6 years old)?

Jan


----------



## pherber12

Me too!! She's adorable... If only I lived closer...

*Evey wrote: *


> I'm in love with Thumper :inlove:I hope they all find great homes!
> 
> -Kathy


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Stan, that rabbit that was taken back wasn't the one I mentioned to you, was it? _*(She*_ was called George and she was about 6 years old)?



Yes, it is George.  She is listed as 5 years, 8 months old.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*pherber12 wrote: *


> Me too!! She's adorable... If only I lived closer...
> 
> *Evey wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in love with Thumper
Click to expand...


Well there is Calgary the Bunny.






Calgary is a Male Lop Eared cross.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Here is some more information from the Humane Society.

http://www.edmontonhumanesociety.com/cgi-bin/section_switch.pl?section=other&sub=babybunnies


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Here are some more pictures of the newEdmonton Humane Society.








This at the entrance to the parking lot.








The main entrance to the Shelter.








Inside the adoption area.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

This section is where the small animals are placed.













The glass etching with water streaming down it.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Here is today's featured bunny on TV.



















The peace officer had just returned from the TV station.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

This is George again. She was just put out for adoption on Tuesday. She is so sweet and she is a kisser. She kept licking my hand when I reached into her cage.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Here are some more cuties.


----------



## LuvaBun

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> This is George again. She was just put out for adoption on Tuesday. She is so sweet and she is a kisser. She kept licking my hand when I reached into her cage.


Oh no, don't tell me that :shock:. It makes me want her even more 

Jan


----------



## maherwoman

Dang it, Ali!! She showed me this page...and now I'm in love with a boy named Canada. BUT...I want to read more about things first...and it would be at least two months before we could adopt another bun, due to the fact that we aren't moving until the 27th of this month, and Danny needs to get a job, and the buns and kitties need to be all settled in before introducing another bun. The list goes on...

But...Canada...what a perfect name, given our just moving here and loving Canada so much...and he's so cute!!






Here's the page he's on, but I'm not sure it'll come up the way I'm viewing it:

http://www.edmontonhumanesociety.com/index.php?option=com_adoptions&view=details&adoptionid=17042&Itemid=6

Edited to add: Oh my gosh!! So many cute faces! I'm gonna have to meet these cuties in person! Maybe I can figure out a way to get over to the shelter to volunteer. I'm sure they need people...right?


----------



## JadeIcing

Em needs this one...


----------



## maherwoman

Well, we just got back from a spur-of-the-moment visit to the Edmonton Humane Society, and we had a nice time!

I broke down upon seeing a couple Trixie bunnies, so I'm not anywhere near being able to adopt anyone for a while (not to mention, we're not in any situation to be able to yet...I want to move, have everyone settled in, and have Teddy and Cinnamon "fixed" before we adopt). 

What a BEAUTIFUL facility, though! It was really gorgeous, and each type of animal had its own perfectly suited area to live in. The kitties have social rooms where they hang out in a big group, and there are tons of toys, places to jump up, places to climb. It was great!

Not to mention, people are allowed to go into these rooms and socialize with them, which the kitties obviously LOVED.

There were all sorts of really neat things about the building. I really loved visiting! 

Once we get a second vehicle, I'll want to volunteer a couple days a week. I also wanted to take Em along to help, but they have an age limit on volunteers of, I believe, 13yrs...so that's something that can't be done right now. Maybe I can arrange to do it while Em's at school, or some such. 

Wow...really neat experience...and the buns look really content! And they're SO CUTE!! Canada was so much more gorgeous in person. And there was a broken tort lop there that had ears that looked as if the bun had been in a tussle at one point...I so badly wanted to take that bun and Canada home! Such adorable sweeties!


----------



## maherwoman

Oh...and just to clarify...we didn't go to the Edmonton Humane Society to adopt anyone, or even for a perspective adoption. I wanted to go to see how I would react to the buns there, and if I was even close to being able to adopt anyone anytime soon.

The fact is, too, that we have Elvis to fly home...and then neuter. And it would be handy to have that happen beforehand, too.

BUT...I had a great time there, and really loved seeing those cute little faces. Not just the buns, but the doggies & kitties, too! 

The differences between this place, and the shelter we visited in California...they're like night and day!!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

Wow the new facility looks AMAZING!  So big and very beautiful! 

Emily


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Here is the TVnews feature on the Official Opening of The Edmonton Humane Society.

http://www.globaltv.com/globaltv/edmonton/video/index.html?releasePID=pbemlZ3ODv38m1rgCEWjPT0IewgyIwzZ


----------



## Envyme

Man I wish I lived nearby as I want a friend for Delilah. Why oh why do I have to live so far away  Such cute bunnies!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*maherwoman wrote: *


> Wow...really neat experience...and the buns look really content! And they're SO CUTE!! Canada was so much more gorgeous in person.



Canada is that way ...













Nope, my ear doesn't hurt, you should of seen the other bunny.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

aaaaaaahhhhhh S/he is so cute. Wish I could bring home another bunny but I'm at my limits now.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Canada is a male Lop Eared Bunny.






Banana treat with Zupreem Parrot food sprinkled on top.








Yum, yum.








I'm in Heaven.


----------



## maherwoman

Oh my gosh, Stan. He is just SPLENDID. I perceived a really gentle personality with that sweetheart (Canada), and with a name like that, how could I not fall for him?!

I hope he's still there once we've moved and are ready to adopt. He's so wonderful...

leaseplease:

Oh...by the way...I went to your vet's today, Stan, to buy some Oxbow food (because we were out, and the food we've ordered will be a couple weeks yet. They have a kitty that hangs out on the counter, a bit out-of-the-way of the area most people occupy when they're there to pay, and such. I was all happy to see such a pretty calico girl, so Em and I went over to pet her...and she seemed all happy to be loved on. The lady at the front desk said, "Be careful...sometimes she nips a bit when you pet her." So, I figure the lady wanted to just warn us she might nibble, or whatever, and we kept petting the kitty. Then the kitty flat out attacked my hand! Grabbed on, bit as hard as she could, and wouldn't let go!! I had to pry open her jaws and pull her head off me!! Man, my hand hurts now...and I was shocked! Here, I was expecting a little nibble...and she wanted to take a chunk outta my hand! LOL!

Interesting experience. My kitties are really well trained, so they never do things like that. If they ever play with us, we've trained them to play with their claws in, so they don't hurt us...and they know not to bite. I think this experience was the first I've had with a kitty that meant business! ACK!

I'll think twice before petting that beautiful girl again! LOL!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Some Breaking News...

180 rabbits were turned in to the shelter yesterday. Many of them are very young or still babies. These are from the samehome that had the surrenderonMay 23. Lucky thisshould be thelast of these rabbits from that place.

While I was at the shelter today, I saw a number of the new rabbits get adopted. People are picking the youngest ones because of the cuteness factor. I think a staff member is getting one too.

There is a very good news story today. However I will let another member make the announcement.


----------



## maherwoman

I'm hoping my Canada boy will wait for me...*crosses fingers*

Also, praying for those many bunnies...I hate that there are so many.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

I looked and looked for Canada, but couldn't find him. I must of missed him in the hordes of bunnies in the cages, because he is still on the adoption list. I'll have towait till they update the website.

With so many bunnies, it took a staff member over 8 hours cleaning out cages. By the time she finished the last one, the first cage was messy and soiled again. With this new shelter, it was possible to take in all these bunnies.


----------



## Numbat

I can't believe all these bunnies are homeless! They are soooo cute! Poor babies!

Canada is a real sweetie. I hope you can take him Rosie.


----------



## maherwoman

*Numbat wrote: *


> I can't believe all these bunnies are homeless! They are soooo cute! Poor babies!
> 
> Canada is a real sweetie. I hope you can take him Rosie.


I really hope I'm able to take him, too. I can see his sweetness. 

Either way, though...I'll be happy if he finds a home before we can provide him with one. He's got my heart, so I'd love for him to have a happy home, even if that home isn't with us. 

I know we'll find some sweeties in the future. I can just feel it.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

*Oh my look at all those babies.

Hmmm there are a few members is Edmonton I wonder who has the good news 

Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Some Breaking News...
> 
> 180 rabbits were turned in to the shelter yesterday. Many of them are very young or still babies. These are from the samehome that had the surrenderonMay 23. Lucky thisshould be thelast of these rabbits from that place.
> 
> While I was at the shelter today, I saw a number of the new rabbits get adopted. People are picking the youngest ones because of the cuteness factor. I think a staff member is getting one too.
> 
> There is a very good news story today. However I will let another member make the announcement.


----------



## JadeIcing

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> There is a very good news story today. However I will let another member make the announcement.


Prod them into posting!


----------



## Spring

Argh. That person should be required to come to the shelter to volunteer to help take care of the mess they created. How does someone end up in a mess like that.. twice?

I'm so tempted to just smush those babies.. so sweet! Until last Tuesday, I hadn't held a baby bunny in years! Finally got my baby fix when we got 3 wittle netherlands in at the shelter. Can fit in my open hand! 

I wonder who this mystery person is.. shame on them for withholding awesome news from us!


----------



## theevenstarlight

So how many bunnies have been adopted?


----------



## JadeIcing

Hope you don't mind I changed the description to the ongoing efforts.


----------



## TreasuredFriend

I'm likewise eager to hear about adoptions, where Canada is?, and the good news that a fellow RO member can share. Your shelter sounds fantastic for being able to handle and provide care for those darlings. Am staring at all those bunnies and wondering how many will find forever-loving humans? ...

Hopefully they'll all experience a world of Love, and reach senior citizen years.

News ... good news ... please ??


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Spring wrote: *


> How does someone end up in a mess like that.. twice?


All these bunnies werefrom the same place. The shelter took part of them in May and the rest last week.



Spring* wrote: *


> Until last Tuesday, I hadn't held a baby bunny in years! Finally got my baby fix when we got 3 wittle netherlands in at the shelter.



I got topet some of the babies too.The staff told meone of the smallest onegot loose in the back of the holding area and nobody could catch him. I saw himrun behind the back of the refrigerator and into the compartment where themotor and compressor was. I moved some of the cages and pulled the refrigerator out to catch the little guy.I was lucky to grab himand return him to his cagebefore he could get lost orhurt.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*theevenstarlight wrote: *


> So how many bunnies have been adopted?


I am not sure, but the shelter have records of all the bunnies. They have a special right now, where you can adopt 2 bunnies for the price of one. Many people are taking advantage of that, and getting 2 bunnies for $25.00. There are some specialcases where a bunny was sold for less.

With many people adopting bunnies, the shelter is taking and processing groups of people togetherin the interview rooms instead of the standard one person per interview per adoption. I was in the roomwhen 5 bunnies were getting adopted out by different people at the same time.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*TreasuredFriend wrote: *


> Your shelter sounds fantastic for being able to handle and provide care for those darlings. Am staring at all those bunnies and wondering how many will find forever-loving humans? ...


The shelter is awesome. It is so mind blowing to see what they are able to do now. I think this mass surrender was a good indicator for the shelter to learn how far they can extend themselves.

I see Canada the bunnyis still listed on the website, but I won't be there until tomorrow when Ibring some more food in for the bunnies.


----------



## slavetoabunny

*



Pet_Bunny wrote
With many people adopting bunnies, the shelter is taking and processing groups of people togetherin the interview rooms instead of the standard one person per interview per adoption. I was in the roomwhen 5 bunnies were getting adopted out by different people at the same time.

Click to expand...

*
Lol.....I sure wish we had this problem! Edmonton = awesome.


----------



## SOOOSKA

*There is a very good news story today. However I will let another member make the announcement.* 


I'm still waiting to hear what the "Good News Story" is.

ANYONE!!!!!!!!

Susan


----------



## JadeIcing

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> *There is a very good news story today. However I will let another member make the announcement.*
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting to hear what the "Good News Story" is.
> 
> ANYONE!!!!!!!!
> 
> Susan


What she said!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

:yeahthat:


----------



## maherwoman

AGREED!! 

(And wishing it was *me* that had a big announcement to make...if you get what I mean! A few months...just gotta be patient for a few months...*sigh*)


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

I know when the time comes you will have good news. 
My sister wanted to adopt a little guy named Timmy Tiptoes when she was staying/living in Edmonton but couldn't  And my older sister wouldn't let us get him on our way back home


----------



## LuvaBun

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *SOOOSKA wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *There is a very good news story today. However I will let another member make the announcement.*
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting to hear what the "Good News Story" is.
> 
> ANYONE!!!!!!!!
> 
> Susan
> 
> 
> 
> What she said!
Click to expand...

 http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=47444&forum_id=1


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> *SOOOSKA wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *There is a very good news story today. However I will let another member make the announcement.*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=47444&forum_id=1
Click to expand...


In case anyone who missed the announcement. 

Here is Luvabun at the shelter going through the process of adopting George on June 6. :biggrin2:















They brought Shadow along for a bunny date.

















The rest of the story is here ... Taken on a new Bunny.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Yesterday (June 18), the Vet at the shelter is separating the baby bucks and does and deciding which ones areready for adoption.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Those are some cute babies can u send me one? How I wish I could have a baby.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Those are some cute babies can u send me one?


Which one? :biggrin2:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

I like this one.







And I'll take the white lop from this group. I would love to have another lop.






But I really want an E-Lop


----------



## maherwoman

Gosh...I can't wait til we're moved, Danny has a job, and the buns are ready for more family!!

Stan...will they neuter any bucks I really want to adopt? It's really important, as I have a policy that I want to only adopt neutered boys at this point. Do you think if they knew they had someone interested in adopting, say... Canada, but would rather he be neutered (and the person has no problem paying more for him...I noticed that price change) that they would neuter him?


----------



## SOOOSKA

Stan you are killing me with Cuteness.

I want this one.






Susan


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Stan you are killing me with Cuteness.
> I want this one.



Careful for what you wish for. 
Some of these babies are very fragile and living in a desperate situation. 
I have found some of them don't make it. :cry1:






When I come in to feed them, they all push out to the front of the cage for their food. 









The baleofhay I brought in is already gone.







These babies are still on hold in the backbecause of their age and weight.








This one you wantis having problems. ray:


----------



## maherwoman

Sending out loads ofray: for the bunnies there...


----------



## cheryl

Ohh my gosh..those sweet babies






oh my goodness







Wow,so many little babies.....makes me just wanna wrap them all up in my arms and hold them tight.


----------



## TreasuredFriend

Stan, what do you mean living in a desperate situation? Fragile? Some of them don't make it?


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*TreasuredFriend wrote: *


> what do you mean living in a desperate situation


The shelter will never put an animal down if it ishealthy andwell. They will keep it until it is adoptedbut with the seer number of rabbits they have,staff could only do so much. Many many not get the attention theymight need. It takes a person a whole day to clean the cages and feed the rabbits. With the babies, their cages are messy as soon as it is cleaned.

I will pm you with more details.

Stan.


----------



## fuzz16

wow there are so many beautiful bunnies, a few of them i think i might have fallen in love with as well. if i had more room...id have to make a trip to canada. 

beautiful facility too, i dont know of many shelters like that around here


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> beautiful facility too, i dont know of many shelters like that around here



Yes it is a beautiful facility, with so much room and open space. Overall, the animals are happier and better off.


----------



## TreasuredFriend

Kindly keep us posted with photos or messages. The world needs more "Stan's." You're an angel Volunteer that all the rabbits can look up to!

Jan & John, Stan. :bunnydance::hug2:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*TreasuredFriend wrote: *


> keep us posted with photos or messages. You're an angel Volunteer that all the rabbits can look up to!


Aw thanks Julie. All the credit should go to those who make the commitment to go out and adopt a bunny or two. I am only the messenger who is able to share all the photos and stories of the bunnies needing a home.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Here are four more bunnies getting their final check before they go home with their new owners.






Making sureit is theright rabbitonthe record sheet.









Getting the final weight.








These two in the carry box are going homewith afamily with children (boy and girl). 
The father was going to a pet shop when he remembered there was rabbits at the shelter. 
As a bonus, they got two bunnies for the price of one.










Making sure he is a boy.








Ready to go.


----------



## slavetoabunny

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> beautiful facility too, i dont know of many shelters like that around here


I've long admired the Edmonton facility. They should be the standard for animal shelters.


----------



## maherwoman

Aww!! It's so wonderful to see bunnies there getting a home!!! YAY!!! :biggrin2:


----------



## irishbunny

I'm loving this thread even though I live no where near Edmonton! Sad to say we don't have shelters like that one


----------



## fuzz16

its just sad that there are so many rabbits/dogs/cats/ect in the shelter. i really think that not enough people are educated about spaying/nuetering, plus for rabbits its just as expensive as for a dog or cat and people see them as a cage pet like a hamster. plus them being irresponsiible...

and sadly, people would rather spend money on a new road or big building than build a nice shelter like this--including even the goverment.


----------



## Flash

This thread was amazing how your shelter has taken on so many bunnies and so many finding homes. What a facility it's fantastic! Those baby bunnies were very tempting.

Congrats Luvabun on adopting George!


----------



## TreasuredFriend

Any updates, Pet_Bunny? :energizerbunny:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

The number of adoptions have dropped. Some days people come in to view the rabbits, but nonehave found a newhome. There are new stray rabbits turned in that I notice right away, because I am familiar with most of rabbits there. Igo tothe shelter 3 times a week, and my wife comes out with me on Saturdays to help feed the bunnies.Everytime I am there, I want to take one home. 
There are so many pictures and stories, but I am so busy with the rabbits.

Most ofthe babies are available for adoption, but I don't think they are shown on the website. 
Anyways they are always the first to get taken.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Even my wife gets attached to the bunnies. Here is one of her favorites.


----------



## maherwoman

AWW!! Too cute!! What a little sweetie...

I would say "we should visit the Humane Society soon"...but you know what that'll bring...lol!!

I'm hoping soon to at least have all the materials here so we can build our four their cages! We have to get something to protect the carpet (they're all nicely litterbox trained...but it's a just-in-case thing, like if they get the runs, or something), and we have to buy new pegboard and many more zip/cable ties. 

After their cages are built, and they're settled, we'll be heading over to check on Canada!! I would LOVE it if he could get neutered before we adopt him...it would make things SO MUCH EASIER on us! Do you know if that's possible, Stan??


----------



## Pet_Bunny

I am not sure what they are doing about fixing bunnies at the moment. Right now they are busy doing surgerywith the cats at the shelter. Usually all the female animals get fixed first.

Here is another picture of Canada.


----------



## maherwoman

Aww!! I look forward to adding that sweet face to our family! He's so sweet! 

His ear looks like it's healed nice, too...


----------



## TreasuredFriend

Pet_Bunny, are the numbers in their ears written there by the shelter staff. I guess that sounds dumb. They'd need to identify all the surrenders. Do you have any idea of how many rabbit surrenders they are up to? From July 6th post... 1389-?? in the ear of the little reddish one your wife was getting attached to, or holding.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

The Edmonton Humane Society was in the news today.

http://www.edmontonhumanesociety.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=290&Itemid=20

There are more news storieslinked about the rabbits at the bottom of their web page.

I fostered Mary (waiting for adoption), Jane (adopted), and Lucky Star (still fostering).


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*TreasuredFriend wrote: *


> Pet_Bunny, are the numbers in their ears written there by the shelter staff. From July 6th post... 1389-?? in the ear of the little reddish one


Yes,every animal that gets admitted is given an ID number, and all the infois recorded to it. 






It looks like her number was ID #17891.


----------



## LuvaBun

I saw the report on Global the other night . One of the bunnies they showed looked very much like the little black one you fostered (either Mary or Jane).

Can't believe that they were being kept on a bus in town :X

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> One of the bunnies they showed looked very much like the little black one you fostered (either Mary or Jane).



The shelterlists herasMary, butthat is my Twinkle Toes on TV. 






Picture of Mary (Twinkle Toes) taken on Jan.24 out for her run.

Edit: Jane (Twinkle Nose) was already adopted (Jan.15).


----------



## tonyshuman

She is such a cutie! Twinkle Toes is perfect for her--she's so dainty!


----------



## Mubunny

I just adopted Winston from there yesterday. I want Poplar as well but I think I might need to wait for him for a month or two 
I heard they were at capacity for rabbits but I had no idea they had that many.


----------



## hln917

Thanks for giving Winston a new home and welcome to the site! Make sure you post some pics. How I wish I lived nearby. Love the one that looks like a panda bear.

Stan, did they say why those guys kept all the buns in an abandon bus?


----------



## Kohana

Aww I will definitely be adopting any of my buns that I get from the Edmonton Humane Society once we get there. I was looking at the website at all the ones you have available the other day. But I must say the one that is your wife's favourite that you have in the pics above is absolutely adorable!! :inlove:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Since the shelter started fixing the rabbits, 4 bunnies were adopted today. :bunnydance:

I saw two of them go home with their newfamilies. I found out that Mary (one of my fosters) was adopted, but she is on hold as she is waiting for her spay. 






This is her out for a little run.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Here is Poplar in his cage this afternoon.


----------



## Mubunny

There's my little man! He looks so handsome there. I'm getting so excited for him to come home. I'm glad to hear more bunnies got adopted. I hope Peach and Mandarin find homes too, I wanted them too XD


----------



## TreasuredFriend

Stan, I so admire you for everything you do ~

Pictures = :inlove:


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

Just heard on the news that 500 rabbits were seized from 1 home in Edmonton a couple weeks ago. The EHS has them now. Any new from that?


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Yes the news broke when Capital Health condemneda house where the rabbits were taken from.

http://www.inews880.com/Channels/Reg/LocalNews/Story.aspx?ID=1212701

Because itis a court case, Iam requiredto keep all information confidential.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

I have some good news though. My fourth foster, Midnight was adopted yesterday!






I took him home and fostered him at the beginning of March, when he was about to be euthanized. 
I had him for about 10 days and returned him as a happy and content bunny. 
Now he is adopted andhas a newforever home.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

I can understand about the court case stuff and not being able to say anything. I just hope you guys get the help you need to help the bunnies. 
I would love to be able to bring something up for them this weekend, but a VW bug get full with 6 buns, 2 people and a bunch of stuff. 

Midnight doesn't look too happy about his weight. Maybe he thinks he should be bigger than that :wink.


----------



## Kohana

Very sad to hear about the 500 buns.  I also heard that they seized another 200 buns from them 3 years ago. Did you guys get all 500 buns at the shelter?


----------



## Fuzzy

It's from the same people?! What is the matter with them!? 

My Elly is from the batch that was seized in 2007. Among them were a few that had to be euthanized because they were much too sick or too aggressive. I'm sure that this time won't be any different...


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

I also have one of those adopted from the 2007 siezure. In that case I think nearly half of the rabbits were euthanized due to illness and such. I believe it will be the same in this case, which is unfortunate. I just know I will have to avoid the shelter fora while so I don't bring another home.


----------



## eschimpf

I've also been wondering about this. I bet over half will be put down sadly. what a horrible thing to happen.


----------



## Kohana

I hope most of them are able to be adopted. But unfortunately I don't think that will be the case :'( Hope they all find loving homes.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

I just heard on the news that all 589 rabbits seized from this house have been euthanized due to all of them being ill with Snuffles. Which is really unfortunate. They also announced that this same house has willingly surrendered another 500 rabbits over the last year and a half. Most of those were put up for adoption at some point. That's a shocking 1100 rabbits from one house.... :shock:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Yes the news finallybroke. I had to stay very quiet about it all. It was very sad situation at the shelter.

http://www.inews880.com/Channels/Reg/LocalNews/Story.aspx?ID=1215914

http://www.globaltvedmonton.com/Charges+laid+rabbit+house+case/2773644/story.html


http://edmonton.ctv.ca/servlet/an/local/CTVNews/20100407/edm_rabbit_house_100407/20100407/?hub=EdmontonHome


----------



## tonyshuman

It really is a shame. I'm not very happy with the characterization of "snuffles" as "deadly and uncurable" in the first article, however. Snuffles is an outdated term that shouldn't be used anymore, and many upper respiratory infections can be cured. I can see how so many bunnies taken from one place might be too ill to treat, but they shouldn't have called it snuffles and said that it's untreatable.


----------



## Runestonez

The term Snuffles still engenders fear.
Our Humane Society here had a gorgeous big bunn, a flemish cross I believe and had her listed on the website as having Pasturella and having to go to a home with no other rabbiits.

Having dealt with Pasturella(anti-biotic resisitant) and Bordetella...not to sound snotty...but they can be treated and it isn't that big a deal...just takes care and time and a bit of research on the owners part.
Our girl still has bouts when she gets stressed and it has never passed to our other kids...not even when she was a bonded trio!

Those poor wee bunns.:tears2:

Danielle


----------



## degrassi

Its so sad about the bunnies  I hope the charges stick and these people get more then just a slap on the wrist. 

Stupid lack of animal cruelty laws and enforcement!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies

I too have dealt with pasturella and I beg to differ on your opinion of it. I have had it bring about abcesses, head tilt, eye ulcers, and constant sneezing. Two of those rabbits I have lost the battle with pasturella and 3 of them had racked up large vet bills not to mention the hours of care required. Our shelter is just not capable of providing that level of care to that many rabbits. And placing these rabbits is even harder if the adopter is aware of the substantial costs that could resilt. Also you never really know how a rabbit that hasn't been exposed to it may react, while one rabbit may not react at all, others could be ill enough to have to be put down.

So I completely understand the shelters decision to put the rabbits down. I'm not thrilled that it did but I know they did it for good reasons.


----------



## funnybunnymummy

I think the issue with this case is not that the bunnies had to be euthanized (what rescue or shelter has the resources to treat 589 rabbits with pastuerella?), sad as it is, but that the papers said "Snuffles" is "deadly" and "untreatable", which the other members are pointing out isn't true. Rabbits with pastuerella can be treated and many go on to live full and otherwise happy lives.

Rue


----------



## tonyshuman

Yes, I'm not saying that pasturella and other bacteria that cause upper respiratory infections are simple to deal with, but that the way the one paper described it was incorrect. I can fully understand why the shelter had to have all the bunnies put to sleep, especially if they had been living with illness for quite some time. It takes a lot more resources per animal to take care of them when they are sick--500 sick bunnies is probably the same work as 1500 healthy bunnies. I just don't like the portrayal of all rabbit upper respiratory infections as "snuffles" and "untreatable".


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Some updates at our Shelter.

Since the time in April, we had a good number of bunnies adopted. The Shelter would spay or neuter the rabbits before they are released has been very popular. 
Last week the shelter had a record number of total animals adopted in the Certified Pre-owned Cat Adoption Event.

CERTIFIED PRE-OWNED CAT ADOPTION EVENT 






Staff at the Event. :group:







My latestfoster bunny (Midnight) got adopted during the event too. :clapping:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

I was mentioned in the latest Newsletter.

From the kennel staff`s desk.

In April, when we had the large numbers of rabbits, a staff Vet (Dr. Smith) asked me to pair some of the bunnies to save space. 
That's how this success story occurred whenwe chosethe two longest term bunnies to be bonded. 
The two bunnies (Julie and Junior)bonded immediately on the first sessionwe had them together. But we tookmany more sessions to make sure they were OK with each other.

They are now housed togetherin a kennel,and Jennifer decidedto rename them Romeo and Juliet.


----------



## LuvaBun

:highfive:WTG, Stan - fame at last

It's funny, but I had just been on the EHS website to check on Sprocket (formerly Midnight) and was delighted to see he wasn't there . I hope that Juliet and Romeo fine their Forever Home soon - they look good together!

Jan


----------



## slavetoabunny

You deserve to be mentioned Stan. Good work!!!


----------



## Kohana

Congrats Stan! I was reading their story online but I didn't know that that was you bonded them!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Thanks Nicole. 

Romeo and Juliet was featured on TV today. :clapping: I was at the shelter when they took the rabbits out of their kennel.

They were on CFRNas the adoptable pets of the week. This was Juliet's second time (Feb)on TV (being the longest term animal at the shelter).
However the handlers didn't know which rabbit was which and got their names wrong. :laughsmiley:


----------



## Kohana

Haha oh dear  Aw I'm sorry I missed that. I will have to look for it to see if I can watch that online somewhere.


----------



## hln917

:goodjob Stan!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

The Canadian Rabbit Hopping Club will be doing a demo at the EHS on July 30 from 3-6pm. Unfortunately, I will not be attending, but it will be a great chance for those who can to go see it.


----------



## Kohana

I will be going. But I am not off work until 5:30 pm so I will miss most of the demonstration  But it would be neat to meet some fellow rabbitsonline.net members


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Korr_and_Sophie wrote: *


> I will not be attending, but it will be a great chance for those who can to go see it.








We are going to miss seeing you Kate. urpletongue


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Kohana wrote: *


> it would be neat to meet some fellow rabbitsonline.net members


I will be there! :wave:






You would be able to meet some of these ROmembers too.






And here is some of the action that will take place. :rabbithop


----------



## Kohana

It will be great to finally meet you Stan! I'm also hoping to go meet some of the buns who are up for adoption


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie

*Pet_Bunny wrote:*


> We are going to miss seeing you Kate. urpletongue


Well, I guess I know how Lillian feels about not going. lol


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Korr_and_Sophie wrote: *


> Well, I guess I know how Lillian feels about not going. lol


Yes when she isa star and gets all the attention.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Kohana wrote: *


> I'm also hoping to go meet some of the buns who are up for adoption


I could hook you up with Vernon. :big wink:






He is very active and would make a good jumper.


----------



## Kohana

He is so cute!! He looks so soft! Is that one that you are fostering Stan or is he at the shelter?

We are looking for a bun that is litter trained (as our landlord won't let us have one if it isn't),is very friendly, and likes to cuddle. James (my other half  ) would like a bun that doesn't mind being picked up if we could find one. Lola our previous bun loved pets but wasn't big on cuddles  Oh I should also mention that it would be great if the bun was good with other animals as we have three friendly cats.

This probably seems like a lot of specifications but we are just looking for the right bun bun to welcome into our family


----------



## Violet23

Too late for Vernon, he came home with me yesterday and I have been bonding him to my Jezzabelle, lol. He is definately an active bunny, and he loves his new enclosure with his own fuzzy blanket I just put in there, he's ruffling it up and rearranging it as im typing this ^^. And he loves being cuddled, though he's a bit shy right now which is completely understandable. Im gunna take him out for a bit tonight and see how he likes the bunny-proofed living room he's in. he looks so happy


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*Violet23 wrote: *


> Too late for Vernon, he came home with me yesterday


Ohh lucky Vernon has a new forever home. Hope he bonds with Jezzabelle.


----------



## LuvaBun

inkbouce:WooHoo!!

Congrats to both you and Vernon - he is very cute 

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny

*
Merry **Christmas* from ...
























This is Hot Chocolate & Baileys up for adoption.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Recently the shelter had their Santa Photos done.














This is myBebe with Santa Claus.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

On Christmas day the shelter is closed, but I will bethere as a Holiday Angel, giving the rabbits some special treats and setting up some runs for them to come out.






This bunny will be out for adoption soon.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

On December 26, the Shelter is open and will feature Companion Week 2010...













This is the first time Spayed and Neutered rabbits have gone for a discount.


----------



## slavetoabunny

Merry Christmas Stan! The bunnies at Edmonton are so lucky to have a Christmas Angel!


----------



## SOOOSKA

I second what Patti said. All bunnies in shelters need an Angel just like you.

Merry Christmas Stan.

Susan


----------



## Pet_Bunny

In April, 2008, I became involved with the first mass surrender of (211) rabbits and was recruited by Stephanie (the EHS CEO) to be a volunteer. With no orientation and mentoring, I had access to the rabbits. It wasn't until June 2009 I officially became a volunteer and began recording my hours of work. Since then I have recorded over 1500 hours. It could have been more hours (around 200 hours) if I began marking my time, at the moment I started working at the shelter.

Anyways, this is probably the first time (or a very rare time) that there are no rabbits up for adoption at the Edmonton Humane Society. This is not an April Fools joke (today is April 2). Oh how times have changed.


----------

